# Whelen Hide-a-way LEDs in new body style chevys



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey guys I want to install the whelen led hide a ways in my trucks but im not sure where exactly is the best place for them ad far as in the head and tail lights. Has any installed these before on the '07 and '08 chevys? Does any one have pics of where they are installed? Also i dont know what length cables and what color leds i need. I would be installing them on a reg. cab long box, ext. cab short box, and a crew cab short box.

Any help is greatly appreciated as for the local dealer says they have no idea and doesnt want to get into them for they melted a head light on a new chevy last year with the strobes(which the strobes get hot but not the leds)

Thanks.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd install this setup in each truck if you want to go stealth mode. lol

for each side of the truck:
1 LED in the tail lights
1 LED in the backup
1 LED in the head lights
....so you would have a total of 4 LEDs in the rear of each truck.....


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

EGLC;584763 said:


> I'd install this setup in each truck if you want to go stealth mode. lol
> 
> for each side of the truck:
> 1 LED in the tail lights
> ...


Can you do that with the LED hide a way kit? From my understanding there is only 4 ports to plug into. That would look nice and maybe you can slice an additional led into each tail light but i would like each led in the tail light to be in sync with the opposite led on the other tail light. Is this possible?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i my self have not been doing hide-a-ways in the newer trucks as much due to the double wall . i mostly go with TIR/LIN3 in the grill


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I would not do them in the tail lights. Blinking red most likely is illegal on any vehicle other than police and fire. Also white is illegal in most states facing the rear so if you are going to do the backup light use Amber.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

use 2 set ups, one for the rear, and one for the front, that way they will be in sync and you can isolate them front to rear.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

nevrnf;585476 said:


> I would not do them in the tail lights. Blinking red most likely is illegal on any vehicle other than police and fire. Also white is illegal in most states facing the rear so if you are going to do the backup light use Amber.


I have them in the brake and backup lights in my '08 and they look great. Nobody bothers you in my area.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=597091&posted=1#post597091

I just posted some pics of my install on an 08 GMC 2500 reg cab long bed.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Did you put any in the front?


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

kitn1mcc;585210 said:


> i my self have not been doing hide-a-ways in the newer trucks as much due to the double wall . i mostly go with TIR/LIN3 in the grill


use the vertex its all self contaned and only has 22ga wire its like doint a tir3 in the grill but insted its a hidaway


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Fiafighterdude;597478 said:


> use the vertex its all self contaned and only has 22ga wire its like doint a tir3 in the grill but insted its a hidaway


I'll second this, i like how you can put as many of these together as you want as opposed to Whelens original LED hideaways that utilized a powerpack....and like FFD said, it's just like wiring up the TIR or LIN 3's.


----------



## Malakas82 (Feb 13, 2008)

u dont need 2 different set ups to sync them....u can change around which ones flash in sync by plugging them into different ports on the controller...i have one in each headlight and i put the rear ones in the reverse lights, the flashing red is illegal and putting the white ones in the reverse lights keeps them nice and bright...never had a problem and i know tons of guys that plow with the 4 corner strobes and yellow beacons...cops never say anything


----------



## Malakas82 (Feb 13, 2008)

oh and white lights are not illegal..they are the most neutral color and any cop harassing u for flashing white is doing it to be a dick


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Malakas82;601768 said:


> oh and white lights are not illegal..they are the most neutral color and any cop harassing u for flashing white is doing it to be a dick


You're wrong. It totally depends on the state. Here in MD, you can only use amber. You can usually get away with whites in your reverse lights, but if you're flashing them to the front you will likely get stopped. Interestingly enough, putting strobes in the red brake lights never seems to draw any attention here.


----------



## Malakas82 (Feb 13, 2008)

oh wow..totally opposite here...unless ur doing highway construction flashing red in tail lights will get u pulled over..but u can have white or amber flashing all the way around with no problem in the midwest


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Malakas82;601853 said:


> oh wow..totally opposite here...unless ur doing highway construction flashing red in tail lights will get u pulled over..but u can have white or amber flashing all the way around with no problem in the midwest


I'm not surprised. That's why I said it varies from state to state. Canada uses blue on plows. Go figure.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*hideaway's*

here in new york white light to the rear is illegal. not to mention if you drive with them on you will blind anyone behind you. flashing red or amber to the rear is fine, it's no different from a signal light. as far as the front anything but amber is illegal. with that said if your plowing, noone is going to bother you.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

rcpd34;601893 said:


> I'm not surprised. That's why I said it varies from state to state. Canada uses blue on plows. Go figure.


Blue atleast in this part of Canada, is for registered city or city hired equipment. Technically only light that can be used is amber, on streets. And even that has limits. Then again private lots, no one can say much.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

I will say it is a little more difficult to install the Vertex's in the double walled headlights. With the old strobes, you could just install them on the outer piece and the bulb would still stick through the inner piece. With the Vertex, they are very short, so you have to enlarge the outer hole, to get them inside to the inner layer. A little more difficult, but well worth the trouble, as they are a great light.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Only installing the strobes on the outer wall and having just a little bit of the tip showing through the inner wall is lazy and half assed anyway if you ask me. I would never do an install like that.....If I paid for a full bulb, I want the full bulb lighting up my light, not just the tip. Guess thats what makes the difference between hacks and pros.... :realmad: Of course its more work and takes more time, but thats called doing it right.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;604344 said:


> Only installing the strobes on the outer wall and having just a little bit of the tip showing through the inner wall is lazy and half assed anyway if you ask me. I would never do an install like that.....If I paid for a full bulb, I want the full bulb lighting up my light, not just the tip. Guess thats what makes the difference between hacks and pros.... :realmad: Of course its more work and takes more time, but thats called doing it right.


I guess I'm just a lazy half assed hack.  I installed my own to the outer wall, not the inner wall. Was it half assed? yes. Am I lazy? yes, in relation to installing my strobes. Basically I decided that because the front's weren't that important to me (backs were very important - backing in/out of drives), that the difference in brightness would be ok for me. And surprisingly, they are still freakin blinding, even with "just a little bit of the tip showing through". It's actually more than just a little bit, but I understand where you are coming from as a professional. Believe me, if there was a professional in my neck of the woods who could have installed these, I would have gladly paid him the several hundred to do it. I wasted an entire day installing these with my buddy who helped (aka did all of the work).

Unfortunately, living in a remote area like I do, there are no professionals that do that type of work. And no, I'm not driving to Mass to have you do it. (Even though I thought about it.)


----------

